
Speedtest by Sourceforge – Doesn't Require Java and Flash - manishsingh
https://sourceforge.net/speedtest/
======
ocdtrekkie
I think fast.com (Netflix) will be my new go-to for speedtesting. More than
almost anyone else, I know they know their stuff when it comes to network
speed, and the site is ridiculously fast and simple.

I've also used speedof.me which is a pretty nice HTML5-based speed test. But
it's great to have a few options available.

------
ntw1103
I have been using [http://speedof.me/](http://speedof.me/) for quite some
time. It works nicely.

------
izietto
It doesn't work here, a lot of web socket connection errors

~~~
loganabbott
We had a memory issue since we received an enormous influx of unexpected
traffic from reddit. Adding capacity now

